# yeast infections in ears?



## reenybean25 (Oct 10, 2012)

I recently took Hugo to the vet and they discoveed he had a yeast infection in his little ears...he is only four months old. I was wondering if anyone else had this issue. My vet said it wsa because his ears were so furry but my groomer has trimmed his ears a few times. I know that Havanese tend to be more fluffy and furry than other breeds so i was wondering if this was a problem that was characteristic of the breed or if I just need to keep his ears trimmed better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi had a yeast infection in one ear when he was just about that age. The vet said that it probably was from getting water in his ear. (we'd been to the beach the week before) He also told me that it's not uncommon with puppies, but that many dogs out grow them, just because the ear canal gets larger as they grow, so there is more air flow.

We treated him that one time, and he's never had another problem. (oh, and I don't pluck his ears. It seems like some dogs do better with them plucked, others it makes no difference, and others do worse. So you really have to experiment with that. The dogs that have TONS of hair INSIDE their ears, probably should have some or most of it removed. Kodi only grows fairly sparse hair in his ears.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Pulling out the hair -if the ears are really furry - can help while trimming may not be as helpful for dogs whose ear flaps cover the ear canal (as opposed to ears that stand up). Have an experienced person (Vet Tech, groomer, your pup's breeder) show you how to do it correctly so it does not hurt (or hurts less). You want your pups ears to be as dry as possible after you are done treating the yeast.

I have read also that teething can cause ear issues in some puppies. Thankfully a dog grows out of that. Please keep us updated on how the puppy is doing.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie had a yeast infection at about 4 months of age too. The vet cleaned out gobs of hair and gunk, it was treated, and (knock on wood) he has been free of infections since. I pull the ear out from the opening of his ear canal, a few hairs at a time, when it looks like it is covering the canal, to keep it open. 

Finn also has had yeast infections - numerous ones - starting at about 7-8 months until about 16 months or so. I finally had him allergy tested, changed his food to one that didn't contain the foods he tested positive for, and I put drops in his ears a couple of times per week, per his vet's instructions. Since the food change and the drop regimen, he is doing much better in that regard.


----------



## Grienesoft (Oct 23, 2012)

reenybean25 said:


> I recently took Hugo to the vet and they discoveed he had a yeast infection in his little ears...he is only four months old. I was wondering if anyone else had this issue. My vet said it wsa because his ears were so furry but my groomer has trimmed his ears a few times. I know that Havanese tend to be more fluffy and furry than other breeds so i was wondering if this was a problem that was characteristic of the breed or if I just need to keep his ears trimmed better.


Ear infection is a common problem and hair trim and drops should do the trick. Dirt and moisture tend to accumulate inside their ear and thus these can be the precursor to bacterial and yeast infection. Aside from yeast infection treatment, you may also discuss the diet of your pet with your vet as this can be a contributory factor to the problem.


----------



## reenybean25 (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks everyone! I've been giving him the ear drops the vet gave me for about a week now and he seems to be doing great. The first two nights we gave them to him he squirmed and wriggled and it was really difficult for us to give them to him. After those two days, though, he stays very still and lets us put them in which leads me to believe that he knows it's making his little ears feel better. He was just groomed two days ago and we were sure to tell them to thoroughly dry his ears and they also trimmed a little more hair inside his ears. I guess in the future I just need to make sure his ears are dried after he gets wet whether it be from a bath or from the rain, etc. On another note, I just went to a local pet store today that had come highly recommended from some people I know. I had been having some concerns with what Hugo was eating or not eating for that matter. They turned me on to a dry food brand called Avo-Derm. Hugo is super picky about food so you can imagine my surprise when i put it in his bowl and he destroyed it lol! I'm so happy I finally found a food that he loves AND that's healthy and nutritious. If anyone else has any problems with picky eating puppies, I highly recommend you try it!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Jenny  I'm happy to hear "natural" treatments are working for you. I prefer them as well, if they're known to work. However . . .it's a very personal decision and I wouldn't want to advise someone to seek natural and warn them not to use pharma meds and there be a negative outcome. That's really something that needs to be between the pet owner and vet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Jenny . . I just checked your link . . .and not only was the book you refer to written for humans . . .but the review of the book was written today, making your recommendation appear spammish. (Not to mention you advertise the treatment in your sig.). If I'm mistaken, I apologize, but there was nothing in that review that would cause me to question the authority of a trained medical professional and treat a dog with an unproven human treatment. There are MANY foods people consume that are deadly to dogs. Advising people to forego medical treatment of their dog in favor of a human snake oil treatment is unethical. Sorry to be so harsh . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I see this Hope Foster also has a book called Natural Cure for Cancer. 

Wow, just wow . . .

Jenny, you read a book yesterday, applied the treatment today and have determined your pet is cured. There's nothing in the review or book description on Amazon to indicate its for pets, yet you bought it in complete faith it would cure your dog and did in just one day. It's a miracle . . .


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just a note-if your dog gets an ear infection-Please take it to a Vet-speaking from experience-my foster dog came to me with a horrible ear problem-years of infections had closed off the ear canal-the infections had become chronic-two years of treatments-diet changes finally got her ears clear & open again. Some of the ear meds I had to use were really powerful drugs-so to save your "baby" possible years of pain & problems-treat ASAP. I still watch her very closely and the minute she starts scratching & rubbing her ears we are heading to the vet's office.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

typically ANY 'new-ish' poster that has a link on thier post, you can ASSUME they are a spammer. NEVER click on a link from someone we don't 'know' ... just an fyi.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Is there no one assigned to removing spam posts? How awful would it be if, after googling dog ear ailments, came upon this thread and instead of taking a pet to the vet, bought this quack book and neglected to treat a serious ear condition promptly? I'm sure there are people daily who don't know such posts are spam. If they're allowed to remain, the very least we can do as dog lovers, is hold their feet to the fire. After all, I see it as our civic responsibility, but would certainly prefer such posts be removed and spam posters be banned.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

. . .and as an all Mac gal, I don't have the same pesky viral concerns my windows using pals have . Clicking links are OK. REALLY 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YES there are people, our moderators, that WILL take these posts down and ban the spammers, BUT they are generously volunteering thier time, have jobs and families and will find time to check the forum when they can! 
I alerted them already about these spam posts...


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

That's good to know . . .i reported them too, but after 12 hours and they're still here, thought maybe the report might have been swallowed up by the cyberbots 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> That's good to know . . .i reported them too, but after 12 hours and they're still here, thought maybe the report might have been swallowed up by the cyberbots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


hopefully not!!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Reenybean . . .sorry your thread was somewhat hijacked . . .i just couldn't help but call out a poster peddling a book and advising not to seek professional medical treatment. Sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Is there no one assigned to removing spam posts? How awful would it be if, after googling dog ear ailments, came upon this thread and instead of taking a pet to the vet, bought this quack book and neglected to treat a serious ear condition promptly? I'm sure there are people daily who don't know such posts are spam. If they're allowed to remain, the very least we can do as dog lovers, is hold their feet to the fire. After all, I see it as our civic responsibility, but would certainly prefer such posts be removed and spam posters be banned.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Yes there are people who remove spam. And all YOU need to do when you see one is click the little exclamation point on the left side of the screen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> . . .and as an all Mac gal, I don't have the same pesky viral concerns my windows using pals have . Clicking links are OK. REALLY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Don't be so sure... There ARE viruses that infect Macs too (and I am a totally Apple person). In fact, I was told at the Apple store recently, that although it's rare, viruses can even find their way into iPads. So we aren't TOTALLY immune. I would NEVER click a link from an unknown source!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

I spent the first three years in the vets office due to Hank's ear infections. Finally I found a vet who said the infections were probably allergy related. I changed his food to Kirkland (Costco) brand four years ago and he's only had one infection in that time.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

krandall said:


> Don't be so sure... There ARE viruses that infect Macs too (and I am a totally Apple person). In fact, I was told at the Apple store recently, that although it's rare, viruses can even find their way into iPads. So we aren't TOTALLY immune. I would NEVER click a link from an unknown source!


Yes, that's the rumor . . .but I've been all Mac since 1988 . . .zero viruses and I click. I'm sure there may be something out there . . .but it's so rare, my chances of being struck twice by lightning are greater. With the plethora of real world concerns to fret over, I can't let fear of computer viruses keep me up at night. I'm sure I'd feel differently if I weren't all Mac or came from a PC world, but Mac is all I've ever known.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

kgiese said:


> I spent the first three years in the vets office due to Hank's ear infections. Finally I found a vet who said the infections were probably allergy related. I changed his food to Kirkland (Costco) brand four years ago and he's only had one infection in that time.


Did the vet figure out what ingredient in the food you were using was causing the allergy?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

DJango had yeast infections as a puppy. The vet realized it was due to a beef allergy. From what I recall (9 years ago) the vet said that beef allergies rear their ugly head via yeast infection in ears as a puppy. If she's eating a beef based diet maybe consider changing it, this could be the culprit (or it could be molds and mildews outside which is always an on going problem for us.)


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

littlebuddy said:


> DJango had yeast infections as a puppy. The vet realized it was due to a beef allergy. From what I recall (9 years ago) the vet said that beef allergies rear their ugly head via yeast infection in ears as a puppy. If she's eating a beef based diet maybe consider changing it, this could be the culprit (or it could be molds and mildews outside which is always an on going problem for us.)


Beef doesn't really agree with Isabella so aside from bulky sticks, don't give her beef. But might have considered giving it a try with Raider in the future. Since floppy eared dogs are more prone to yeast infections, this is excellent to know and why I love this place so much. Thank you!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Did I miss something with the Jenny posts? Pixie gets yeasty ears now and again. Both my vet and groomer recommended Zymox. The drops and the cleaner are wonderful and always work.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Pixiesmom said:


> Did I miss something with the Jenny posts?.


Just some pesky spam by someone advising not to seek medical treatment but buy a book instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, ok thanks! I hope all of the ear issues on the forum go away asap!


----------



## Dougy (Jun 8, 2012)

Dougy had a yeast infection which was controlled by ear drops (which he hated). My groomer has been a small dog breeder for 40 odd years and recommended a powder called "Thornit" Canker Powder for ear mites - available on line from the UK. I got some, followed the instructions - a small pinch rubbed around the outside of the ear canal once a week and have had no problem since. Old fashioned remedy - no antibiotics and so far it seems to work.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dougy said:


> Dougy had a yeast infection which was controlled by ear drops (which he hated). My groomer has been a small dog breeder for 40 odd years and recommended a powder called "Thornit" Canker Powder for ear mites - available on line from the UK. I got some, followed the instructions - a small pinch rubbed around the outside of the ear canal once a week and have had no problem since. Old fashioned remedy - no antibiotics and so far it seems to work.


Yes, but he might have had no further problem even if you'd done NOTHING!  Kodi had a yeast infection when he was a small puppy, but has never had one again, and I don't do a thing (after treating that first infection). The vet told me that yeast infections are very common in young puppies for the same reason small children get ear infections... the ear canal is simply smaller, with less airflow. When they get a bit bigger, with better airflow, they just don't get them as commonly.

So, I guess if you have a dog who gets chronic yeast infections, it might make sense to use something routinely, but just because a dog has had a yeast infection as a puppy, I wouldn't start treating them regularly with anything.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yes, but he might have had no further problem even if you'd done NOTHING!  Kodi had a yeast infection when he was a small puppy, but has never had one again, and I don't do a thing (after treating that first infection). The vet told me that yeast infections are very common in young puppies for the same reason small children get ear infections... the ear canal is simply smaller, with less airflow. When they get a bit bigger, with better airflow, they just don't get them as commonly.
> 
> So, I guess if you have a dog who gets chronic yeast infections, it might make sense to use something routinely, but just because a dog has had a yeast infection as a puppy, I wouldn't start treating them regularly with anything.


I have one of each. Augie had a yeast infection as a young pup - 3 months old. Vet cleaned his ears, he was treated, and has been fine since. He has the tiniest, cutest little ears. Finn is another story - I have to put drops in his ears every couple of days or so as he is prone to yeasty ears. And his are much larger, with larger looking openings and I would think better airflow.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I have one of each. Augie had a yeast infection as a young pup - 3 months old. Vet cleaned his ears, he was treated, and has been fine since. He has the tiniest, cutest little ears. Finn is another story - I have to put drops in his ears every couple of days or so as he is prone to yeasty ears. And his are much larger, with larger looking openings and I would think better airflow.


But he's also your allergic boy, isn't he? I've heard that dogs with allergies are also more prone to yeast infections.

I don't see anything wrong with treating prophylactically if you know your dog is prone to them, but I think that's different than assuming you need to treat prophylactically based on one yeast infection.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ever since I stopped feeding Pixie chicken jerky she has had zero ear issues. They've been clear for months!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> But he's also your allergic boy, isn't he? I've heard that dogs with allergies are also more prone to yeast infections.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with treating prophylactically if you know your dog is prone to them, but I think that's different than assuming you need to treat prophylactically based on one yeast infection.


Oh, I quite agree, Karen. I do nothing with Augie's ears, except wipe the the inner flaps. Occasionally, there is a bit of hair regrowth at the opening to the canal that I remove.

And Finn was doing great after we allergy tested him and changed his food....until we boarded him in October. I did not take his ear drops to the boarding place. They also gave him two baths. And I also wonder if they gave treats containing something he is allergic to, although I requested they feed him nothing except the food I provided. At any rate, we had ear issues again afterward. As long as I put the drops in every few days, especially after a bath, and dry his ears well, we were keeping on top of it.


----------



## Dougy (Jun 8, 2012)

As a "first dog owner" I am guided by other more experienced owners so when both my vet and my groomer (Lowchen breeder for over 40 years, international show judge, naturopath for both humans and dogs) tell me that because he has a food allergy, he will probably get more ear infections, I would rather be safe than sorry. Thornit is non toxic and has been around since 1907 so I feel reasonably confident in using it. His food allergy has been fixed by an imported pet food from the USA called "Tastes of the Wild" - no additives and no preservatives - (unlike the very expensive stuff the vet sells which is full of them). Since changing him to that he has not had a problem.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

You can clean the ears out, daily if needed with an ear wash made of peroxide and vinegar (look up swimmers ear). I don't have a problem with yeasty ears, but when I groom, I wash the ears. After a bath, I put in Ototic (think the sp is correct) after the ears are dry


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I have found this formula works better than the sticky crud that the vet prescribed: 
http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/EarInfection.htm


----------

